# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? > Hà Nội >  [Review] Hoa quả dầm Tô Tịch - giải khát cho ngày hè

## cudidi

> _Hoa quả dầm
> Địa chỉ: 24 Tô Tịch
> >> Xem bản đồ địa điểm Hoa quả dầm_


Nhắc đến hoa quả dầm là người ta nghĩ đến phố Tô Tịch và nói về phố Tô Tịch, không thể không kể tới hoa quả dầm, cứ như thể nó sinh ra chỉ dành riêng cho con phố này vậy.




Nằm trong hệ thống các món ngon của phố cổ, hoa quả dầm được coi là một thức quà ăn vặt khá được ưa chuộng, đặc biệt trong những ngày hè nóng nực vì cực ngon, cực bổ mà lại cũng rẻ!


*Hoa quả dầm : 18k/cốc.
*Menu cập nhật đến ngày 26/3/2012.
Những cốc hoa quả được trình bày thật bắt mắt, xếp hàng dài để chào đón thực khách.

Nào là _xoài, ổi, lê, táo, thanh long,_ nào là _nhãn lồng, dâu tây, dưa hấu_… thập cẩm các loại trái cây bốn mùa đều có cả. Mỗi cốc như một chiếc cầu vồng đa sắc màu của các thức quả tươi ngon, mát lành, làm xua tan đi cái nắng gắt oi bức của mùa hè. Nhìn thôi đã thấy thèm rồi, chỉ muốn lao ngay vào thưởng thức.

Thường thì mỗi cốc đều đã được chuẩn bị sẵn các loại quả (vì quán lúc nào cũng đông mà) , khi ăn sẽ cho thêm nước cốt dừa + sữa đặc + đá bào. Thế nên đến đây, thích nhất là vừa gọi hoa quả dầm là đã có ngay, chẳng phải đợi lâu như mấy loại sinh tố, nước ép.




Để có một cốc hoa quả dầm đúng vị, đầu tiên phải dùng thìa đánh trái cây lên cho ra chút nước (dầm càng nhỏ càng tốt nhé) để nó quyện đều với nước cốt dừa và sữa đặc. Sau đó thêm đá bào, sẽ cho ra một thứ nước ngậy béo, thơm dịu, mát đến tận cổ họng. Còn gì tuyệt vời hơn khi chỉ với 18k đã có thể nếm được hương vị của gần chục loại quả tươi ngon. Không chỉ giải khát, hoa quả dầm còn rất tốt cho da nữa đấy!

Có thể nói ở đây, khách hàng quả đúng được trở thành thượng đế bởi một lực lượng đón khách , trông xe hùng hậu và nhiệt tình vô cùng. Vừa đến đầu phố, các anh đã đon đả chào đón, giúp khách gửi xe đúng kiểu “_không cho nó thoát_”. Tuy nhiên, với những người đến lần đầu là người khó tính thì sẽ hơi bất ngờ bởi thái độ quá vồn vã ấy.


Cũng vì chiêu bài này mà trong khi *17 Tô Tịch* cũng là một địa chỉ hoa quả dầm nổi tiếng lại thường không đông khách bằng *24 Tô Tịch.* 
[B]
Địa điểm: 17 Tô Tịch hoặc 24 Tô Tịch đều ngon.

*>> Xem bản đồ địa điểm Hoa quả dầm Tô Tịch

**Nguồn*: DIDAU.ORG
_Cùng khám phá  quán ăn vặt ở Hà Nội – quan an vat o Ha Noi_

----------


## chuotyeugao

chưa ăn món hoa quả dầm này bao h
nhìn thấy cũng hấp dẫn
cuối tuần này làm một chuyến đến ăn thử mới được  :cuoi1:

----------


## Amp21

Món này ngày xưa học cấp 3 ăn suốt  :cuoi1: 
Nhìn lại thấy nhớ quá, đi lùng ăn tám chuyện thoai

----------


## huehjp

duyệt món ne ^^

----------


## pigcute

Nhìn cốc hoa quả dầm mà sao thấy hấp dẫn ghê  :love struck: 
Toàn quả mình thích thoai

----------


## thuty

Chỗ này ăn suốt bao nhiêu lần rồi. Món này duyệt.

----------


## jhonnyboy

Mùa hè mà ko ăn món này thì phí  :cuoi1: 
Chiều nào cũng phải làm 1 cốc cho nâng cao tinh thần

----------


## cheezelsoshi

Mùa hè mà ăn cái này thì quá tuyệt luôn

----------


## trang

he an cạ nay thj thjch me

----------


## lovetravel

chà chà ngon quá đi, rất kết món này

----------


## rose

mình đến đây ăn thử rồi, ngay đúng quán đầu tiên ở pic đầu  :cuoi1:

----------


## littlelove

mình rất nghiền món này

----------


## damvanhuong

món này ngon này.nhưng lại ở tô lịch.mất hết cảm tình

----------


## littlegirl

@@! damvanhuong ơi, tô lịch ở hoàn kiếm ý, ngon lắm

----------


## wildrose

ui, đúng món tủ cụa mìh

----------


## khanhszin

kết món này rồi đấy.trông ngon thật

----------


## Chimera

mùa đông khô khan đang muốn tìm quán hoa quả dầm ăn cho khỏe đây  :cuoi1:

----------


## thientai206

hoa quả dầm ở đây đúng là ngon tuyệt

----------


## phuongvtt1991

Thèm ăn quá đi. Có khi chiều nay phải qua ăn luôn

----------


## thuty

Tô Tịch chứ có phải Tô Lịch quái đâu



> món này ngon này.nhưng lại ở tô lịch.mất hết cảm tình

----------

